# The *OFFICIAL* What's New In Your Humidor Thread



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

well, I cannot find it :support: so, here is whats new...

Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Churchill 5 Pack 

1 Baccarat Luchadores Natural 6 x 43 
1 Baccarat Panatela Natural 6 x 38 
1 Baccarat Rothschild Natural 5 x 50 

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro 5 pack

bloody auctions. I really wanted the Gurkha Grand Reserve 3 pack, but I was out bid at 23. (they are 30ish AUD here each) they went for 25.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

4 dirts
Vegas 5 Gold
Padron (not sure what kind)
2 Sancho Panza robusto's
a bunch of other stuff that i've been bombed with.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Today I added:

1 Lito Gomez Diez
2 Indian Tabac Extra Fuerte
2 Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Today I added:
1 Gran Habano VL
1 LGC Serie R
1 Juan Lopez Epicure
1 Saint Luis Rey Serie G
1 RP Olde World Reserve


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i can't find it either so here goes

Bundle of Famous Nic 3000s
Bundle of Famous Nic 1000s (free with the 3000s)


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

you can never have too much, but I am going to try

gloria cubana serie r
flor dominicana double liguero chisel tip
oliva serie O


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

2 DE natural Egg
2 tatuaje's (can;t remember what kind)
2 Royal Jamaicans
14 RP (Famous-Smoke special sampler)
2 Cusano 18


its been a good week. just this week i;ve picked up about 27 cigars. basically doubles my collection. My humi is overflowing!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just added a bundle of Famous Nic. 3000 churchills, a bundle of Famous Nic 1000 PCs and a box of HdM Jose Gener Maduro PCs.


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

just added a bundle of don kiki red robustos


----------



## asdfx0rz (May 15, 2007)

Well the "new" humidor is about two weeks old, and its my first.. just a small 20 count crappy one, but it will have to do till about Christmas, given the new baby on the way and that whole lack of money situation. 

I've got a few sticks in it..

Kristoff
Vengeance
Britannia Reserva
CAO something or another
Peterson Gran Reserva

thats all.. had to really cut back on the smoking as of late, but hope to restock by the end of the month or early next month, happy smoking to you all!

Anyone have links or hook ups with cheap but yummy smokes let me know, I need to go bargain shopping!


----------



## ColbyPants (May 22, 2007)

Bundle of Connie Double Corona Oscuros
Box of Sancho Panza Double Maduro Rothchild

Birthday Week is a good time!

w00t

TomC


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

Ok here's the new goodies:

1 box AF Short Stories (I am addicted)
4x AF WOAM
2x AF Untold Story
2x AF Anejo #49
6x AF King B
1 Ashton VSG Belli
1 Ashton VSG Torp
1 Ashton VSG Corona Gorda

Also just won CBid's on
Perdomo 2 Milenario 'Mistakes' Maduro - 25 Cigars
Montecristo 70th Anniversary Ashtray 
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona - 5-Pack 
CAO Criollo Pampa - 5-Pack

It's been a good week


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

AngryFishH said:


> Ok here's the new goodies:
> 
> 1 box AF Short Stories (I am addicted)
> 4x AF WOAM
> ...


geez man, thats more than a good week! thats great!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, baby - I made out good yesterday. A newer B&M opened up by my work about 5 or 6 months ago. I've been dropping in during my lunch break about every couple weeks, because they always seem to have something new in their humi and the guys there are just really great.

Yesterday they had a Rocky Patel event there - what a blast. I met a bunch of new guys, all who were great to just hang out and BS with. I also tried the RP 1999 Vintage; not a bad stick. I bit mild (good for morning coffee), but it did have a lot of flavor. I really picked up nuttiness, some creamy, ceder overtones and it produced awesome smoke. But what I am really excited about is the score I made..... check it out.

For purchasing a RP Sixty Sampler (all sticks are LARGE ring guage - love it), I got a free $30 lighter and I've used this thing. I really like it and couldn't pass that deal up. Then I also purchased 2 Old World Reserves (everyone who hasn't tried this stick needs to - what an awesome smoke) and an Edge natural. For purchasing 3 sticks, they also gave me 2 free RP Sun Growns. Next week they're doing a Partagas event and I hope to finally try, for the first time, a Partagas 160!

Today I will enjoy a Sun Grown and a cup of illy coffee with my wife and then tomorrow I will have me an Edge Natural with my buddy Keith.:biggrin:

(2) RP Sun Grown Sixty's
(2) RP Edge Maduro Sixty's
(2) RP Edge Natural Sixty's
(2) RP Nording Sixty's
(2) RP Old World Reserve Maduro Torpedo's
(2) RP Sun Grown Toro's
(1) RP Edge Natural Torpedo


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Thought I'd just go ahead and make this thread "official"... <G>


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

-One box of Mayorga coronas
-12 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte toros


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Box of Opus robustos
Box of Bolivar belicoso finos
Box of Bolivar RCs
Box of RASS


----------



## asdfx0rz (May 15, 2007)

Jesus Christ, Copenhagen, thats a NICE stash.. lets be nabors!


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a problem....
Sad thing is, I'm not even enjoying cigars that much these days.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

copenhagen said:


> I have a problem....
> Sad thing is, I'm not even enjoying cigars that much these days.


This is vintage Copenhagen. I have a feeling that your humidor looks much like Sams: 
My Humi... maybe better? Nice stuff. :dribble:

CD


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

Just picked up a couple of tins of Sancho Panza Matadors......nice little cigarillos for those break times at work....where I am now, on a Saturday, all by myself......its a [email protected]#$! to be this dedicated.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just added:

25 Partagas Shorts-MMMM
2 Padron 1964 maduro
1 Padron 1964 natural
1 601 maduro
1 Padron 1926 maduro
1 Oliva special S torp


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Ooohhhhh, its now Official! Thanks mods.!


----------



## Happyshooter (Jun 9, 2007)

The holt fuente short party packs.


----------



## asdfx0rz (May 15, 2007)

Copenhagen, if you aren't enjoying those, shoot me a few and I'll over indulge to make up for your lack of enjoyment!


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2007)

Quite a mish mash actually. Got a handful of Flor de Olivas for everyday smokes. Still have a couple of Cohibas and Graycliffs that I'm saving for a special occasion.

Couple tins of Sancho Panza cigarillos. Good short smoke.

Long ashes to everyone.

Craig


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

a new humidor


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

cigarman said:


> a new humidor


ok, so how do you fit a humi, into a humi? How big is it cigarman? :helloooo: :errrr:


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

leojvs said:


> ok, so how do you fit a humi, into a humi? How big is it cigarman? :helloooo: :errrr:


32 count otterbox.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

asdfx0rz said:


> Jesus Christ, Copenhagen, thats a NICE stash.. lets be nabors!


Copenhagen and I are practically neighbors. We still need to get together for a smoke.

No new smokes in my humi as I have been on the verge of quitting my job for a couple of weeks now. It is a day to day battle.

Threadjack over...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid hasn't put anything new in the humidor in far longer than I like to think about. I think I'm down to around 150 sticks, something like that...


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

just tossed in a box of Don Kiki White label Torpedos, i can only claim 1/3 of the box as mine though cause me ReV and 597 did a split, they look really really nice!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

copenhagen said:


> Box of Opus robustos
> Box of Bolivar belicoso finos
> Box of Bolivar RCs
> Box of RASS


Bastage!:dribble:


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Box of Padilla Hybrids

Box of 5 Vegas A's

Bundle of RP Sun Grown

Bundle of RyJ Maduro


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

3 DK brown figuradoros
2 LFD double ligero chisels
1 601 red label robusto
25 JLP Brevas


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

10 Padilla Hybrids
15 Tatuaje Series P
5 Aroma de Cuba Tubos
1 Egg
1 RP edge


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Nada.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

Bundle of Flor de Olivas and some Fuente Cubanitos. Also picked up a couple of Don Pepin Cuban Classics...but they didn't quite make it to my humidor...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Went a little crazy this week at cbid and B&M:
Padilla Miami 8/11
5 Graycliff Espresso
5 IT Super Fuerte Maduro
5 CAO Black VR
2 Camacho Triple Maduro
Troya Classico


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Went a little crazy this week at cbid and B&M:
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> 5 Graycliff Espresso
> 5 IT Super Fuerte Maduro
> ...


I also went a little overboard this week on Cigarbid. Maybe we can compare invoices tomorrow!

:huh_oh:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

It's been two months since I last made a purchase... Just two more weeks to go! <G>


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> It's been two months since I last made a purchase... Just two more weeks to go! <G>


Baby steps, man, baby steps. One day at a time. I need to get on your 12 step program.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I just got the Famous Special 9 Sampler

1 CAO Cameroon Robusto Natural 5 x 50
1 Cohiba Robusto Natural 5 x 49
1 Cusano 18 Robusto Natural 5 x 50
1 Exodus 1959 Silver Robusto Cor Natural 4 7/8 x 52
1 Oliva Serie O Robusto Natural 5 x 50
1 Plasencia Reserva Robusto Natural 4 3/4 X 52
1 Romeo Y Julieta Bully Natural 5 x 50
1 Sun Grown RP Robusto Natural 5 1/2 X 50
1 Vintage 1992 Robusto Dark Nat 5 1/2 X 50


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

I just got a box of the vintage 1992s. They are amazing.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Picked up Holt's "Fast and Furious Father's Day Sampler." Course I'm not fast, furious or a father...
1 Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4 
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro 
1 Ashton Virgin Sungrown Belicoso 
1 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Picked up a box of Don Pepin Blue Label Invictos. A local B&M had them for cheaper that what I could get on the internet -- even with the local taxes.


----------



## Nittany (Jun 9, 2007)

Been on a singles buying binge lately:

Tatuaje Series P
Oliva sampler (2 Series G, 2 Series O, and one Special Series S)
Juan Lopez
Romeo Y Julietta Vintage Maduro
CAO Mx2 Maduro
Cuba Aliados
Puros Indios
Camacho Corojo
Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
JFR (Just for Retailers by Don Pepin?) - this was an awesome smoke
Padron 3000


Some other stuff that I can't remember


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

trinidad 100th anni


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Here's my "haul" from Friday. This is probably the first purchase I've made of singles in a store in over 5 years:

LGC Series R Robusto $6
Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero $5.50
Avo XO Intermezzo $6.50


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Latest thing that I bought is a Don Pepin Torp. thats it.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

good to see this thread is taking off. I didnt think it would at first. As Squid knows, I have a few smokes to put in here soonish. Hey Cigarman, let me kno what that Trinidad 100th anv is like. I was thinking of getting a few single last time, but chickened out.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Box of Tatuaje Nuevitas


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

I just posted some pics in the Gallery of my humidor.

Last box I added was S.T. Dupont Coronas

Glenn


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

A Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series (In the cool looking red wrapper), and a Camacho not sure what kind.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

6 CAO MX2. Mmmmmm


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I got 9 Oliva O Bolds yesterday.


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

Just added 6 4 year-old Camacho diploma 7/05s, 4 Oliva Special 'S', 1 Old Henry, and 2 OpusX Perf. #4.


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

A bos of CAO MX2s, and a Box of Visions.:whoohoo:

I'm a CAO whore!!:biggrin:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

UMMMMMM..........Lets rename it "what's not new in your humidor" for me!! The last 2 days have been hell on my storage situation!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Beginning of next week Squid should have the new replacement humidor... After that we'll see what I can stock it with. Presently I own six Don Kiki sticks in a zip-lock bag! <G>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Beginning of next week Squid should have the new replacement humidor... After that we'll see what I can stock it with. Presently I own six Don Kiki sticks in a zip-lock bag! <G>


Yeah SURE!!!!!! <EG>


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

After the carnage at John's place over the past couple of days, I think we need to create a "What's NOT new in your humidor" thread.

:biggrin:

I really need to scroll up a page in the thread before posting. John beat me to this one...


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

in the last two months as a result of gifts, cbid, contest winnings, a trip to the b&m, and a free cigar in the mail:

5 el mejor espresso
4 padron 64 naturals
1 padron 64 maduro
3 avo classics
3 punch gran puros
4 montecristo classics
1 gurkha masters select
1 java espresso
1 cao brazillia
1 it super fuerte
1 alec bradley gold medalist
1 padila maduro
1 af short story
1 torano 1916


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

5 Lempiras
4 JFR's

That's what new in mine!


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

A few days ago: (c10 crown corona)



Yesterday: (pepin black perla1952)


Along with a few Vintage Cameroon sticks and a couple esplendidos..
Hoping to add a box of Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite in a week or so..


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Yeah SURE!!!!!! <EG>


Truth be told, as it will surely come out sooner or later... I had my house burglarized the other day... All computers, cameras, TVs, silverware, collectables (even those gawd-awful Hummels Mrs Squid has been keeping) were stolen. And the bastards stole my humidor also! So at this present moment I own exactly five Don Kiki cigars (smoking one of them)...

Please do not send me any "sympathy bombs" as Squid neither needs nor desires that. It'll be fun ordering a ton of new stuff when the insurance cheque arrives... <G>


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Truth be told, as it will surely come out sooner or later... I had my house burglarized the other day... All computers, cameras, TVs, silverware, collectables (even those gawd-awful Hummels Mrs Squid has been keeping) were stolen. And the bastards stole my humidor also! So at this present moment I own exactly five Don Kiki cigars (smoking one of them)...
> 
> Please do not send me any "sympathy bombs" as Squid neither needs nor desires that. It'll be fun ordering a ton of new stuff when the insurance cheque arrives... <G>


Too bad you weren't home to dump a hollowpoint in the burglar's face  
Friggin scumbags, that sucks... hopefully you are able to upgrade and end up with surplus with the payout. If not, fudge til you do!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been smoking alot of La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinets out of my walk in lately.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sonick said:


> Too bad you weren't home to dump a hollowpoint in the burglar's face
> Friggin scumbags, that sucks... hopefully you are able to upgrade and end up with surplus with the payout. If not, fudge til you do!


They didn't find even ONE of the weapons, thankfully... I have handguns and shotguns at four hidden locations in the house. Squid just has two hopes: first that the bad guys get caught, and second that my humidor is recovered intact... I simply HATE the idea of some uneducated bozo's saying "S'up wiff dis RASS stuff, man! Don't taste worff a damm!"

-Squid In Agony...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> They didn't find even ONE of the weapons, thankfully... I have handguns and shotguns at four hidden locations in the house. Squid just has two hopes: first that the bad guys get caught, and second that my humidor is recovered intact... I simply HATE the idea of some uneducated bozo's saying "S'up wiff dis RASS stuff, man! Don't taste worff a damm!"
> 
> -Squid In Agony...


Hey Squid I don't even have words for what happened to you man. Good thing nobody (you, Mrs. Squid was injured) but besides that it is one of the worse crimes that can be commited against somebody. I hate to see things like this happen to great people, good luck getting anything back brother!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> They didn't find even ONE of the weapons, thankfully... I have handguns and shotguns at four hidden locations in the house. Squid just has two hopes: first that the bad guys get caught, and second that my humidor is recovered intact... I simply HATE the idea of some uneducated bozo's saying "S'up wiff dis RASS stuff, man! Don't taste worff a damm!"
> 
> -Squid In Agony...


Holy Shit Squid!! You serious man!!?? That friggin sucks! Hope they catch those bastards. Sorry to hear about all the stuff they took! Damn man....but ya know us BOTLs cant let ya hang without any smokes for too long....but I do like your idea of stocking back up! Good for you man!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Squid I don't even have words for what happened to you man. Good thing nobody (you, Mrs. Squid was injured) but besides that it is one of the worse crimes that can be commited against somebody. I hate to see things like this happen to great people, good luck getting anything back brother!


I feel totally helpless also... Not powerless, but there's nobody I can shoot or beat on that's responsible... Burglary is like arson and graft, a coward's crime... The only "Law" I personally know is some Texas State Troopers, and they most likely will never get any info on possible suspects, so I'm stuck with beating a dead tree with a baseball bat to get the frustration out. <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy Shit Squid!! You serious man!!?? That friggin sucks! Hope they catch those bastards. Sorry to hear about all the stuff they took! Damn man....but ya know us BOTLs cant let ya hang without any smokes for too long....but I do like your idea of stocking back up! Good for you man!


Truthfully, all I want is the names of the bad guys; and I'll take care of the rest myself... Of course that ain't ever gonna happen, so I just need to chill-out and try to relax. Nothing was irreplaceable except my personal pride... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Truthfully, all I want is the names of the bad guys; and I'll take care of the rest myself... Of course that ain't ever gonna happen, so I just need to chill-out and try to relax. Nothing was irreplaceable except my personal pride... <G>


damnnnn man.....I am sorry to hear this. It must be a feeling of violation. Well try and relax Squid...if ya need anything...I'm sure anyone here including myself would be glad to help!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Man that happened to us a few years ago and it is the worst damn feeling!!! I feel for ya man. Once you find out who ther are we can give em a taste of thier medicine!!! The old fashioned way!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> damnnnn man.....I am sorry to hear this. It must be a feeling of violation. Well try and relax Squid...if ya need anything...I'm sure anyone here including myself would be glad to help!


Actually this is a GREAT opportunity for me... Once I get the insurance check, I should have about $4000 for "Replacement Cigars"... <G> Squid might just buy all Cabs of RASS, and forget the other sticks completely... HAH! In the meantime I do have Boomshay's Don Kiki's... They aren't bad either!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow that stinks. Hope all is well now.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A few Don Kiki's aren't gonna tide you over for long man. If you change your mind and want reinforcements to get you through, all you have to do is give a shout.

We're here for you Squidster!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

Twelve, count that TWELVE (12) of the new Serie V's from Oliva. AMAZING CIGAR....my god is it good. split a box with Christian (one of the new guys on here). Went to allegheny smokeworks for the pre-launch.

also: Don Pepin Series JJ, Don Pepin (blue label), Comacho Triple Maduro, Camacho Diploma, and a Serie O from Oliva. GREAT DAY FOR ME!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> A few Don Kiki's aren't gonna tide you over for long man. If you change your mind and want reinforcements to get you through, all you have to do is give a shout.
> 
> We're here for you Squidster!


That's for damn sure. Squid, I hope those S.O.B.'s that did that too you rot in hell!! If there's anything you or Mrs. Squid needs just give us a shout...I'm sure we can help out.


----------



## Leeneu2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is my latest acquisition from famous-smoke:
Ashton VSG belicoso - 5 pack
Cabaiguan belicoso - 5 pack
Cahteau real gran templar - 5 pack
2 CAO brazilia Gol
3 padron 3000 maduro
1 Baccarat Rothchild maduro


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> Twelve, count that TWELVE (12) of the new Serie V's from Oliva. AMAZING CIGAR....my god is it good. split a box with Christian (one of the new guys on here). Went to allegheny smokeworks for the pre-launch.
> 
> also: Don Pepin Series JJ, Don Pepin (blue label), Comacho Triple Maduro, Camacho Diploma, and a Serie O from Oliva. GREAT DAY FOR ME!


Thats a hell of a load, each one of those is a great smoke, enjoy!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Well, yesterday I put in 7 CAO Mx2's, 2 601's (habano & maduro), and 3 St Luis Rey Serie G's. Quite a haul!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Labman said:


> Well, yesterday I put in 7 CAO Mx2's, 2 601's (habano & maduro), and 3 St Luis Rey Serie G's. Quite a haul!!


Great selection - love the maduros.
:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Hoping to pick up a few sticks today after work, but as of last week the newest addition was a huge sampler pack of CAO with the Gold, Criollo, Italia, and Brazilia, 5 of each.

-Say there squiddy, sorry to hear about the robbery, a friend of mine's place recently was also ransacked in the middle of the night when he was actually in bed sleeping. They didn't get much as it looked as if they were meth or crack heads looking to score quick cash or pawn items. In fact he's still unsure what he's missing cuz his place barely had anything moved, just a few drawers and a few shelves messed with and his screen door torn off. They picked the lock of the main door to get in.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the house Squid... hope the check comes pretty quick!

I went a little nuts (for me, not John) at the B&M's the past two days... here is a pic!


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Went to the B&M today just to get some stuff I hadn't yet tried, picked up three each of: 
Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo
Avo L.E. 07
Oliva O Maduro Robusto
Zino Platinum Scepter Chubby
CAO Brazilia Samba

I've had the Brazilia and the Zino, but haven't had the others yet. I plan on trying out an L.E. 07 tonight, the construction and quality alone is enough to make you want to just bite into it. The sungrown wrapper is exquisite.... Looking forward to the 8/11 as well as the dark-as-night 'O' maduros...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well its been about 3 weeks since I have been able to make it to my fav B&M Serious Cigars. So this is what I picked up.
A VSG Sampler box
2 Tatuaje Cojonh 2003
2 Coronado by la Flor Dominicana
2 Olvia Serie V 
2 Trinidad 100 Year Anv
2 La Gloria Cubana Serie R
1 Bucanero Texas Star


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually in Squid's case the actual Humidor will be new... A replacement for the lamented "Big Box" should arrive here Tuesday...


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Well its been about 3 weeks since I have been able to make it to my fav B&M Serious Cigars. So this is what I picked up.
> A VSG Sampler box
> 2 Tatuaje Cojonh 2003
> 2 Coronado by la Flor Dominicana
> ...


Awwwwww man I am jealous of anyone local to Serious Cigars!!!!
I have bought a lion's share of my boxes from them for the past year once I discovered them..... incredible prices, lightning fast shipping, MASSIVE selection.... must be nice to be able to visit them locally!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

sonick said:


> Awwwwww man I am jealous of anyone local to Serious Cigars!!!!
> I have bought a lion's share of my boxes from them for the past year once I discovered them..... incredible prices, lightning fast shipping, MASSIVE selection.... must be nice to be able to visit them locally!


That place really is awesome. His Humi is so big and he has so much to choice from it is very hard not to spend all your time just looking around. If you ever get a chance to come to Houston you better make it to Serious, and you better let the H-Town crew here on CL know so we can meet you there.


----------



## Headley-cl (Mar 25, 2007)

*Padilla 1932 Signatures*

These are freaking D-lishess


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

damnnn Jim!!! You must really like the 32's!!  I really enjoyed the Habanos...but yet to try a 1932...probably get some soon. Are they great right out of the box?


----------



## Headley-cl (Mar 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> damnnn Jim!!! You must really like the 32's!!  I really enjoyed the Habanos...but yet to try a 1932...probably get some soon. Are they great right out of the box?


Dude! Say it ain't so you haven't tried these yet? I will have to rectify that Brother.

I'm traveling this week for work so I'll give you a ring on your cell.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

1 - Opus X BBMF
1 - Opus X Reserva d'Chateau
1 - Opus X Forbidden X Lancero 
5 - Pepin Blue Label Firecrackers
5 - Pepin Black Label Robusto
5 - Oliva Series V Figurad
5 - Anejo Sharks
1 - Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> That place really is awesome. His Humi is so big and he has so much to choice from it is very hard not to spend all your time just looking around. If you ever get a chance to come to Houston you better make it to Serious, and you better let the H-Town crew here on CL know so we can meet you there.


Deal!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Headley said:


> Dude! Say it ain't so you haven't tried these yet? I will have to rectify that Brother.
> 
> I'm traveling this week for work so I'll give you a ring on your cell.


Yeah man!!! Can you believe it....to tell ya the truth...I had my hands very close on some 1932 Torps....they were the weekly bet at the domino game at Atlantic...freakin loss 2 weeks straight!! lol So I was just gonna buy them....but didnt get around to it yet. Now if we were playing cards...that's a different story!!!  I'll be around...call whenever....


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

1x Perdomo ISOM
1x Black Pearl
1x Onyx reserve
1x Don Jose
1x Katerl 
1x Omar Ortez

Just for showing up and paying my $25, plus all ya can eat/drink.

The other damage was from the reps/botls that showed up:

1x Famous Dom4000
2x casino gold...(swisher sweat makes these and they come in a tube) 
1x davinci churchhill 
1x JFR
1x Omar Ortez 
1x Felippo
1x Roxor deluxe
Other stuff I got
1 Zplus
1 can butane
1 box of la gloria cubano corona gorda maduros


now to find room in the humi for it all


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Damn, there is a whole lot of smoke buying going on here!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love my Zplus, I have heard some people talk bad about them but have had no problem with mine.


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

from today


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> That place really is awesome. His Humi is so big and he has so much to choice from it is very hard not to spend all your time just looking around. If you ever get a chance to come to Houston you better make it to Serious, and you better let the H-Town crew here on CL know so we can meet you there.


you aint lyen, its like going to best buy the electronic section, or home depot, to fully enjoy and respect the experience follow the same rules as best buy and home depot, "leave the wife at home!".


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

worked out a deal with chrisguinther last week and these came in today
note: not a full box, there's 15 in there(the bottom is mostly empty


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Added today: La Gloria Cubana Series R, Partagas Cifuentes 1845 reg & Maduro, RD Cohiba, Macanudo Maduro & Robust, and a Diablo, all Robusto sizes.


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Headley said:


> These are freaking D-lishess


Damn Jim very nice:dribble:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just received my Illusione cigars, three #2's and an 88! Can't wait to smoke em, they smell great and look even better. Mark from Tower Pip and Cigars set me up and it took less than a week!


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I plowed through my last box of Pepin Black Perla '52's in no time flat, so I ordered two more boxes of those along with a box of Ashton Cabinet Tres Mystique. UPS just dropped off the booty a few hours ago, having a Tres Petite now.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

10-12 Oliva V's


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

OOHHHH baby, my parents can go cigar shopping for me ANYTIME! This is what they got me!!! Gurkha Beauty, Ancient warrior, Zino, La Aurora, Alec Bradley, CAO Gold 10th Anv, and its all gold!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

> Mum is now ranked #2 in the world, womens crossbow! Well done Sharon!


Very nice haul! And remind me not to po your Mum...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nice cigars*

Got in a trade with mrgatorman.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Mmmm, bargain. $25 USD. Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto 
Bundle of 20. Natral wrapper. Im looking for a new humi now. Oh boy....


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

some space!


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

Starting over so:

1 Perdomo Fresh Rolled Cuban Wheel Robusto x 50
1 Indaian Tabac Super Fuerte x 10
1 5 Vegas Series A Atomic x 10
1 Monte Christo Platinum Robusto x 10
1 Lose La Piedra Cremas x 25


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Box Partagas seasonal septembrie from 04
2 boxes Avo LE07
Box Avo 80th
Box Punch black prince
Box Hoyo pyramides LE 03


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I forgot about this thread and posted this in the wrong place yesterday! 


5 x Vintage 1990 Robusto
5 x RP Edge Toro Corojo
5 x Rocky Patel Rosado Robusto
5 x Perdomo Champagne R
5 x Partagas Black Clasico
5 x Oliva Serie G Belicoso
5 x Super Fuerte Toro
5 x Hoyo Dark Sum. Media Noche
5 x Helix XP (Pyramid)
5 x Famous Nic 3000 Robusto
Famous Prospecting Sampler #4
Famous 5 Cigar Exclusive #5

And an Opus X sampler!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

I picked up a '06 Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild 5 Pack for $13 bucks yesterday. Yay.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Just lucked into a box of Tatuaje RC 184s at a killer price.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Just lucked into a box of Tatuaje RC 184s at a killer price.


WOW thats awesome! I have one in my humi that I plan on smoking Wed night. They look great.


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Just lucked into a box of Tatuaje RC 184s at a killer price.


OK Sarge what are you looking to buy?:helloooo:

One box of Don Pepin Garcia Black Edition Perla 1952....Sarge traded me one of these a while back and it was great. Thanks sarge.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Dickson said:


> OK Sarge what are you looking to buy?:helloooo:
> 
> One box of Don Pepin Garcia Black Edition Perla 1952....Sarge traded me one of these a while back and it was great. Thanks sarge.


Good to see you back around...The Perla's are a great quick smoke.


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

20 shiny new Zino Platinum Scepter Chubbys (Tubo)
Burning one now.... awesome!


----------



## sonick-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Good to see you back around...The Perla's are a great quick smoke.


That's no lie..... Perla are my staple smoke. 
I will literally die if they ever stop making them....... 
Literally!!!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

A freak Padron
Gurkha Barber Pole
Helix
Olivia Bold (?)
Punch Rare Corojo
Rey Del Mundo
Olivia Classic
A.Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
Punch Gran Puro
another A.Fuente
and a non isom Cohiba


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

and a 5er of Maxx by Alec Bradley The Ego


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

sonick said:


> 20 shiny new Zino Platinum Scepter Chubbys (Tubo)
> Burning one now.... awesome!


I was given one of these as a gift. Lookin' good!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Went to the B&M last night and got some things I have not tried before, one each:

Bahia Gold #2
Cusano Paired Maduro Toro
Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso
Private Stock #11


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Had a busy few last weeks!! 

5'er Punch Pita (wanted to try after a recent reveiw)
10 Don Pepin Blacks
10 Don Pepin Blues
5'er Padila Miami 8&11
5'er Tatuaje Red Lables
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight
Hoyo De Monterrey No. III Maduro
La Aurora Periffidos Cameroon
2 FFOX Coronas
PAM '64
Box of Oliva MBIII Robustos
Box of Oliva Serie G torps.
Box of Oliva Serie V Double Toro
Box of Oliva Special S Robustos

Hmmmm I think thats it.. can't wiat to fire these babys up!!!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

add these to my list...

Carbonell Palma Short 5 Pack 
Aspira 5 Cigar Sampler


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

1 x West Coast Verocu No. 1 Lado Occidental
1 x Cojonu 2003 
1 x Gran Cojonu, 
1 x Cojunu 2006
1 x East Coast Verocu No. 2 Zona del Este


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, Mark. Gotta love those Tats...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

People keep asking what I re-stocked with, so here it is... Nothing illegal is listed... And even at this I find myself woefully short on some things, but I had to start somewhere. <G> Now it's back to sneaking a box here and there past Mrs Squid... HAH!

1 Box of Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale's (50 count)
1 Box of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente maduro's
1 Box of Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Work of Art maduro's
1 Box of Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto's
1 Box of HdM Rothschild Maduro's (50 count)
1 Box of Gispert Robusto Maduro's
1 Box of AVO Maduro #9's
1 Box of GPECC Epicure's (50 count)
1 Box of RyJ Reserve Maduro Robusto's
1 Box of Oliva Serie G Robusto's
1 Box of Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight III's
1 Box of Montesino Napoleon Maduro's
1 Box of Ramon Allones Gustoso's
1 Box of Ashton Aged Maduro #5's
2 Boxes of Don Tomas Robusto Maduro's
1 Box of Alec Bradley MAXX Fix's
2 Boxes of Padron 2000 Maduro's
1 Box of Punch Rothschild Maduro's (50 count)
2 Boxes of 5 Vegas Series A Artisan's
1 Box of Montecristo White Rothschild's
1 Box of JdN Antano Gran Consul's
2 Boxes of Por Larranaga Honduran Robusto's
2 Boxes of Sancho Panza Quixote's

.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Very nice, Mark. Gotta love those Tats...


Yepp, I didn't enjoy the White label as much, 
but I've had alot of luck with the Brown and Red labels,
so I'm really anxious to try these out.

Heard the Cojonu 2006 was a real kick in the nuts.
:sweat: :brick:


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> People keep asking what I re-stocked with, so here it is... Nothing illegal is listed... And even at this I find myself woefully short on some things, but I had to start somewhere. <G> Now it's back to sneaking a box here and there past Mrs Squid... HAH!
> 
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale's (50 count)
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente maduro's
> ...


good lord! happy buying!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> People keep asking what I re-stocked with, so here it is... Nothing illegal is listed... And even at this I find myself woefully short on some things, but I had to start somewhere. <G> Now it's back to sneaking a box here and there past Mrs Squid... HAH!
> 
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale's (50 count)
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente maduro's
> ...


Very nice...I'd love to see the breakdown of your, shall we say, *other* purchases.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> This is vintage Copenhagen. I have a feeling that your humidor looks much like Sams:
> My Humi... maybe better? Nice stuff. :dribble:
> 
> CD


Dear lord man!...do you adopt? :biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> People keep asking what I re-stocked with, so here it is... Nothing illegal is listed... And even at this I find myself woefully short on some things, but I had to start somewhere. <G> Now it's back to sneaking a box here and there past Mrs Squid... HAH!
> 
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Brevas Royale's (50 count)
> 1 Box of Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente maduro's
> ...


Damn, Squid.:dribble:


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

My latest.....

5 Bolivar Churchill
1 box Ovation by Alec Bradley Cameroon Monarch 
1 box 5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype 
5 Tinidad Robustos


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Some additions just added today!

1 AVO No. 2
1 CAO CX2 Robusto
1 CAO Italia Novella
1 CAO Black Storm
2 Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo
2 Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo 
2 Cusano Corojo Vintage 1997 Toro
1 Sol Cubano Connecticut Torpedo
2 Sol Cubano Connecticut Robusto
3 5 Vegas GOLD Nuggets


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Thats a nice selection there Jeff!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's some nice sticks you got there


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

leojvs said:


> Thats a nice selection there Jeff!


Thanks. 
Here's a pic of 'em all lined up real pretty for all to drool over.:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Was at my local B&M sat for a herf and I just couldn't help it, this is what I got.

4 Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Lado Occidental (West Coast)
4 La Aurora 100 Anos
4 Gran Habano 3 Siglos
2 Gran Habano Connecticut
2 Bucanero Full Sail


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

http://picsorban.com/upload/chief2.jpg

56K warning....

Really I tried to make it smaller!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

guado said:


> http://picsorban.com/upload/chief2.jpg
> 
> 56K warning....
> 
> Really I tried to make it smaller!


I don't think you can make that smaller! What a cigar!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

I went on a singles spree at a couple of local B&M's today:

2 Ashton San Cristobals
2 Don Pepin El Centurion
2 Illusione 68's
2 Illusione cg:4's
2 Davidoff Grand Cru #4
2 El Rey de los Habanos by Don Pepin
8 Graycliff Espresso
2 Padilla 1948 Lanceros
2 Padilla 1932 Lanceros
2 5 Vegas Cask Strength
2 El Primer Mundo Maddies
4 Padilla Obsidian
-a few various house hand-rolleds-


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

slcraiders said:


> I went on a singles spree at a couple of local B&M's today:
> 
> 2 Ashton San Cristobals
> 2 Don Pepin El Centurion
> ...


a nice 30+ selection of cigars to top up your humi!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Just one cigar, but it's a good one (IMO, anyway) - an ISOM Monte Petit Edmundo.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Too much to list  I gotta get some pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

A gift from my very generous friend.










Those are LFD Limitado II - they come in a signed box by Litto Gomez and don't have the Limited band on them.

I am really going to enjoy these.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

whats that little one on the right? I had one of those on my little break, and it was great! I would like to buy more!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

leojvs said:


> whats that little one on the right? I had one of those on my little break, and it was great! I would like to buy more!


Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story..
another one of my favorites.

If you can get your hands on the maduros..
they are even better!!

Here's some more info on them:
http://vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=7


----------



## Savant (Jun 19, 2007)

My latest additions are Comacho 1962's one box of each Perfecto and Corona.

Glenn


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Package from CigarBid Arrived this eve....*

Graycliff Blue Label ("Professionale"!) Presidentes: 10 sticks
Oliva MasterBlend I Robusto (from 2004, I believe): Box of 20
C.A.O. 65th Anniversary "Moda" 6.0 x 52: Box of 10
Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Box-Pressed Toro: 10
Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Salomon: 5 Big, Bad Figurados!

t was a good week on CBid...


----------



## connorwho (Aug 21, 2007)

I added one El Centurion belicoso to my humi on Sunday. I plan on picking up a few more by this weekend. DP Garcia is taking all my money.


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Added an Oliva serries G Toro and a La Aroma de Cuba Robusto today.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

10-carlos torano virtuosos
5-perdomo reserve 
5-601 habano robusto
5-partagus spanish rosado san augustine
5-AF cuban corona maduros
band of 20 perdomo slow aged
box of 20 perdomo lot 23's
box of 10 CAO crystal tubos

and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Picked up a few Lot 23's from a place way on the north side I've never been to before...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Half a box of Ramon Allones Small Club Corona's, and a half bundle of Jose L. Piedra Cremas.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> Half a box of Ramon Allones Small Club Corona's, and a half bundle of Jose L. Piedra Cremas.


RASCC!!! <DROOL>


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> RASCC!!! <DROOL>


I lit my first one yesterday and loved it to pieces! Man...it's definitely in my top 5 cigars of all time. Very very nice! The box was labeled July '06...so with sometime in my humi they should be spectacular!!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Couple of Sungrown Chateau Fuentes, courtesy of GotaCohiba!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


>


Ambassador Maduros?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

To tell you the truth A BUNCH OF NEW ONES!!!!The Doors Off the Henge----BOOOOMMMMMMMMM.............


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Went a little crazy on my lunch break and picked up these gems -
4 Camacho Candela Monarca
2 La Aroma de Cuba Corona
1 Pepin Garcia Invictos 
1 Padron Delicias - Maduro
2 Padron Delicias
2 5 Vegas Robusto
2 Sol Cubano Sumatra Robusto
1 Sol Cubano Sumatra Toro
1 Sol Cubano Maduro Robusto
2 Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto
1 Oliva Serie G Double Robusto 
1 Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Belicoso


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

everyone stopped buying?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

-Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
-Don Lino Africa
-Aurora 100 Anos
-Lito Gomez Diez
-Oliva V
-RyJ Rothcilde Edicion Limitada


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Loaded up a little bit today...

2 - Padilla Miami 8/11
2 - John Dengler Barber Pole (Local House Blend)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6
1 - RP Edge Lite
1 - AF 858
1 - AF Hemingway Signature
1 - AF Don Carlos Double Robusto
1 - Cuesta Rey #47 Robusto
1 - AF Short Story
6 - RP Edge Maduro
6 - Monte #2
1 Box - Kahlua Corona (for the wife)

And last but not least 9 AF Between the Lines from 2006 :leph:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> Ambassador Maduros?


Half right; they're maduros, but not ambassadors.
Instead, panatelas - my favorite non-figurado size next to the lancero.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

leojvs said:


> everyone stopped buying?


5 Graycliff Crystal "Pirate" Torpedo
10 Graycliff Crystal "PGX" Toro
5 Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Presidente
5 Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Robusto
10 Graycliff Espresso Robusto
10 Graycliff Blue Label "PGX" Toro
10 Bolivar Gold Label
25 Montecristo No. 2

A good couple of days...herf party, anyone?


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

received a gift from my father in law
3 la gloria cubanas
a pack of macanudo hampton court collection which includes a cafe, maduro, robust and gold, not sure i have any desire to smoke any of the macs, we'll see. usually he gets me better sticks, i still appreciate it though


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> 5 Graycliff Crystal "Pirate" Torpedo
> 10 Graycliff Crystal "PGX" Toro
> 5 Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Presidente
> 5 Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Robusto
> ...


Those monti #2's really start to get outstanding with 1 yr on them or so!! HMMM enjoy bud! Also check the regional board we are planning a herf in late Oct.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Those monti #2's really start to get outstanding with 1 yr on them or so!! HMMM enjoy bud! Also check the regional board we are planning a herf in late Oct.


The box date is OCT 06..so they've already got a good head start! Look forward to meeting you sometime in the future...


----------



## bobcat (Sep 17, 2007)

Put in an Order for the following:

-Box of Partagas 898V
-Box of Hoyo Petit Robusto's
-Bundle of Jose Piedra Nacionales
-Box of Partagas Culebra's
-2 boxes of Bolivar Gold medals
-5 Trinidad Coloniales
-5 San Cristobal El Morro
-3 San Cristobal Muralla's
-2 Opus X Super Belicoso's
-1 Opus X Reserve de Chateau
-2 Opus X Perfection X
-2 Opus X Petit Lancero

Some are coming from Cuba via mule, some from Switzerland, some from a group buy else where and finally some via trade. Gotta make Room!! That's a lot of smokes!! I'll be sure to post some pics as soon as my bounty comes in lol


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Put in an Order for the following:
> 
> -Box of Partagas 898V
> -Box of Hoyo Petit Robusto's
> ...


Garret...what a nice order! Smart to get the Culebras, as rumor is that they may d/c them soon...got a couple boxes of BGM myself, although haven't tried one yet (was told to let them settle for a few months..they sure are pretty, though, with their "gold lame' " suits on!) Interested how you like the Piedras, never tried. Happy Herfing!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Not much today, 

2 Padilla 1932's
1 Punch Grand Puro
3 AF Curley Heads


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh wait wrong thread haha


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

louistogie said:


> AVO 80th.
> La Aurora preferidos (cameroon)
> Padron 1964/1926.
> Camacho Liberty 05/06/07
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Enjoy that '05 Liberty. One of the best smokes I have ever had. I am down to my last two (cry)


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> HMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Enjoy that '05 Liberty. One of the best smokes I have ever had. I am down to my last two (cry)


Haha I posted this in the wrong thread lol I thought this was 
the wishlist thread. I wish I Had any Liberty lol.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lets see in my tupperdor I have:

3. Casa Toranos.
1. La Aroma De Cuba.
1. Arganese Connecticut 
1. Coronado by La Flor Dominicana
1. A. Fuente Gran Reserva.
1. Romeo Y Julieta Havana.
1. Por Larranaga habana.
1. CAO America.
1. 5 Vegas 'A'
1. Opus x

haha I don't much.


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Picked Up at B&M today: 

Ashton VSG Spellbound Box of 24
Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Cab of 24

Frank...the Tats are already buried deep in my coolerdor...but the VSG were still out so I can sample one in a few minutes....but, the lighter was a surprise from my wife on Monday...gotta love her!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> Picked Up at B&M today:
> 
> Ashton VSG Spellbound Box of 24
> Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas Cab of 24


Thats an awesome freaking pick up! Where are the pics?


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Thats an awesome freaking pick up! Where are the pics?


Thanks Frank..pics posted!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Saint Luis Rey Serie A, SLB Cab (50)


----------



## bobcat (Sep 17, 2007)

bobcat said:


> Put in an Order for the following:
> 
> -Box of Partagas 898V
> -Box of Hoyo Petit Robusto's
> ...


I'm away from home working but the wife called to pass this news on to me:

The first Order came in...then sent me Cigar ****!! Look how dark those those 898's are!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Fridays Padron Score*

2 Boxes Padron 1964 Anniversary Principes: Maduro & Natural (shared a couple of Maduros with friends already!)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

bikeguy1 said:


> 2 Boxes Padron 1964 Anniversary Principes: Maduro & Natural (shared a couple of Maduros with friends already!)


Ohhh hell ya!!! That is what I am talking about right there!!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Ohhh hell ya!!! That is what I am talking about right there!!


Hi Greg...thanks for the enthusiasm.... I love one of these with morning coffee outside!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Bought another Tatajue red label today..


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

These babies:




Only one place to get em' right now ;-)


----------



## marccote (Sep 29, 2007)

*Untold Story*

Exactly what is this cigar I cannot seem to find anything on them and Darlene says their will not be anymore till next year, never heard of them so what is the story on them.



AngryFishH said:


> Ok here's the new goodies:
> 
> 1 box AF Short Stories (I am addicted)
> 4x AF WOAM
> ...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Contest prizes came in today:


















Don't they look awesome??
Can't wait to light one up.

Thanks again, Ricky.
Hope your weekend will be as great as you've made mine.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

A 10 pack of JDN Antanos came in today too.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I met up with Wingfan13 today. The Roly's, I purchased as a Monster deal. Jon gifted me the God of Fire...thanks again brother. There are the winnings from Slow Triathlete 300 post contest mixed in there. 
A couple smokes I picked up, a couple RP Edges, a RyJ Reserve Maduro.

A few Gurkhas...I thought I should get some in my humi before I pissed Bullybreed off.

I picked up the part box of Tatuaje Havana VI Aristas. I guy was returning them while I was standing there...he didn't like the flavour profile. So asked them if they would sell them to me for what they were giving him. I got 13 for $50...I thought it was a good deal, so I scooped them up.

The CAO's are from the Box Split Group II.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

With the Big Smoke a month away I have to refrain from making purchases right now.


----------



## oldfart54 (Sep 1, 2007)

My newest addition to the family is a box of La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero 660.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

What I picked up today:

-Oliva V Double Robusto (2)
-Oliva V Churchill
-Don Pepin Cuban Classic
-CAO MX2 Maduro
-Alec Bradly Trilogy Exotic Madura
-Excalibur Maduro Tubo (free from Monthly Cigar Club @ B&M)


----------



## marccote (Sep 29, 2007)

*new Cigar Addition*

So far this month I have stocked up on some 
1 Box of Montecristo Afrique Short Smokes NGORONGORO 444 
1 Box of Rocky Patel Signatures
1 Box of Rocky Patel Fusions
1 Box of Vegas 5 Miami Churchills


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

These:










Left to right: HDM Epicure #2, 2 RASSC, an RyJ Short Churchill, 2 CAO L'Anniversaire Rothschilds and a Fuente Hemingway Short Story. Yum.

The only ones I haven't had before are the Epi #2, smoked the Short Churchill the other weekend and it was very nice.


----------



## constant tilt-cl (Oct 11, 2007)

5 cao brazillian samba
5 don pepin garcia blue labels
5 RP edge torpedos
5 oliva series g maduro
3 rp 92 vintage


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

liberty 2005
liberty 2006
2 hemingway best sellers

New today


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

5pk. 2003 Padron 5000 maduro
5pk. 2006 Fonseca Cosacos
5pk. 2002 LGC Serie R maduro
5pk. Bahia Vintage 1984 Maduro

This should all be mighty tasty


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't even remember what I picked up lately, dropped like 300 on random stuff lately. Bunch of 601 blues, a few WOAM's, some serie V's in various untried sizes for me, a Pepin sampler of everything I havn't tried that my B&M had, and ahhh other stuff..  Too bad its getting cold out..


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I decided to get in some smaller smokes for the cold weather, so I currently have:

Pack of Villiger Export
Pack of Cohiba Clubs
2 Trinidad Reyes
ERDM Choix Supreme

Edit: Oh, and a free pack of 2 Monecristo Minis


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> A 10 pack of JDN Antanos came in today too.


I just got a sampler of the antanos. I love the belicoso's!!!

Cheers,

Don


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I also just got a 5 pack of the perdomo habano torpedos and can't wait to sample them!!

Cheers,

Don


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Really wanted this sampler just so I could take the Special S off my wishlist.
(Plus, try a new size of the Serie V).

















So I bought a box of these to get the sampler for free.
Total was only $37 shipped at Famous-Smoke.com!!


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

-Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
-La Gloria Cubana Reserva
-Perdomo Caneer
-Cuesta Rey Centro Find Sungrown
-RP Vintage 1990
-La Aroma de Cuba
-RP Sungrown
-Royal Jamiaca
-Nording
-Oliva MB
-Oliva Serie V

Thanks to the gf!


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Picked up the 8 cigar + humidor sampler from CI and received the following:
Tierra Del Sol
Rocky Patel COnnecticut
Reo
Carlos Torano Virtuoso
Slow Aged 826
5 Vegas Classic
Gurkha (not sure which one)
Cienfuegos 

Stopping by the B&M tonight, not sure what I'm going to grab yet...


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

A few scores from the Ybor City Cigar Heritage Festival, which just wrapped moments ago: 

One La Herencia White Label Churchill (an ass-kicking Ybor City rolled brand)
One Oliva V Lancero (I've been looking for the Lancero size for weeks)
One Bucanero Full Sail Toro (from the Cigarista booth... thanks, Mike!) 
Two Dona Flor Selecao Robustos 

It's going to be a good weekend! I'd like to smoke the La Herencia tonight while watching the fights, but I should really take a pic of it first for everyone here to see. It's drop dead gorgeous. So I'll probably test drive one of these Dona Flors first.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I just picked up a fiver of Oliva Serie V Torpedoes and a sampler of Illusione cigars.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got my Rocky Patel Fusions in from Cbid. They look really nice!! Have to let them rest a bit...

I also picked up a couple of Hoyo do Montery with the white labels...


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

a few liga privad #9, a couple ESG's and a couple opus perfetion #4


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

6 Serie V double robustos
2 Padilla Habanos (my firsts ones and, they are pretty darn good specially for a 5 dollar smoke)
4 RP Edge Sumatras.... and a bunch of stuff I can't remember lol


----------



## bobcat (Sep 17, 2007)

A new box of Siglo VI to commemorate the birth of my first son.

A bunch of mixed sticks I got from hosting a music trade on another board including (but not limited to):
-RyJ Cazadores
-ERDM Grande de Espana
-Mag 46
-2x RyJ Petit Piramide EL
-RASS
-JL #1
-Partagas Presidentes
-Trini Colonial
-Diplo #1
-Boli Corona Extra 
-VR Classico
-VR Famoso

Plus a box of Partagas Culebras and a Habanos Selection Piramides from a buddy who has a house in Cuba. 

Here's some pics of the Sig VI that came in today.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

bobcat said:


> A new box of Siglo VI to commemorate the birth of my first son.
> 
> A bunch of mixed sticks I got from hosting a music trade on another board including (but not limited to):
> -RyJ Cazadores
> ...


AWESOME haul!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Box of Gran Habano's 
Box of Bacaraat Belisco's (bought on a whim)
2 CAO Italia
3 La flor de dominca's
2 Partaga serie S
1 romeo y julitea vintage (part of 1st pack of cigars wife bought me)


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

2x San Cristóbal de la Habana El Principe
1 Pack of Davidoff Cigarillos
2 Packs Villiger Pressed
1 ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Soon to be a box of RP Decade (lonsdale) :dribble:

*Dec 4, 2007* 1:24 AM

*On FedEx vehicle for delivery *

HENDERSON, CO


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

1 Davidoff Aniversario No.2
1 Davidoff Double R
2 RP Edges


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

bobcat said:


> A new box of Siglo VI to commemorate the birth of my first son.
> 
> A bunch of mixed sticks I got from hosting a music trade on another board including (but not limited to):
> -RyJ Cazadores
> ...


Nice selection there Garret


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

space! no money to buy new cigars and still smoking 3 times a week. so space is new in my humi


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got in a 5-pack of "Padilla Miami 8 & 11 beliscoso" they look delicious, although one has a torn wrapper! Letting them rest a week or so before I try one.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pickup. You are going to love those Padilla 8&11


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought a bundle of RP Edge toro maduro and a box of Gran Habanos #3 grand robustos and #5 grand robustos. The bonus with each box was 10 of each for FREE!! I've grown to love the #5s and am letting the #3 get some age for a bit. I also picked up a box of RP Juniors for a quick winter alternative.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

Yesterday I got a box of "07" Monty #2s and a box of RASS. Now I just have to have patience.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

bobcat said:


> A new box of Siglo VI to commemorate the birth of my first son.
> 
> A bunch of mixed sticks I got from hosting a music trade on another board including (but not limited to):
> -RyJ Cazadores
> ...


Grats on the birth of your son, and simply awesome on those Siglos!!!!


----------



## Kngof9ex-cl (Oct 12, 2007)

*my score*

I Just picked up a couple pepin JJ maduros, and I got a box of Anejo 48s the other day...and a padron..mmm padron


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I have 30 Don Pepin Serie JJ coming in and 5 LFD Double Ligero Hammers (box-pressed) - an exclusive size from Holt's.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I just bought a box of the Black Pearl Maduro Perfectos. The box came with a handfull of bonus sticks.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just picked up a few 2004 Camacho Liberty's. I found a place selling em for 10 bucks so that made me happy. everywhere I've seen they are a lot more then that.

(I actually might go and pick up the remainder of em too)


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 3 smokes left of which are from a first year anniversary cruise my wife and I took. They are from a cigar shop in Puerto Vallarta, MX. Other than those 3 smokes I GOT NOTHING!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I just picked up a few 2004 Camacho Liberty's. I found a place selling em for 10 bucks so that made me happy. everywhere I've seen they are a lot more then that.
> 
> (I actually might go and pick up the remainder of em too)


Pick me up one I'll get ya back brother!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just got in a box of Don Pepin Blacks in the Toro variety, and a box of Tatuaje Havana VI in the Nobles size, not sure I have ever smelled a finer odor from a cigar then this box of Havanas.... Have a 20 cigar sampler of Camacho 1962s coming also, will post pics when the Camachos come in


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

5er of Hdm Epi #2's.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I have 30 Don Pepin Serie JJ coming in and 5 LFD Double Ligero Hammers (box-pressed) - an exclusive size from Holt's.


My LFD Hammers came in:










(with some nice tag alongs too)


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Camacho 1962 in a number of sizes/shapes
5 Vegas Classic Torpedos
5 Vegas Gold Torpedos

and last week...

a beeyootiful box of Pueblo Dominicano Series II Belicoso (thanks Patrick!)


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Two boxes of Sancha Panza's Double Maduro, Lanceros and Cervantes

A few Indian Tabac 10th Anniversary's and some Gurkha Estate Select Vintage Reserve


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Two boxes of Sancha Panza's Double Maduro, Lanceros and Cervantes
> 
> A few Indian Tabac 10th Anniversary's and some Gurkha Estate Select Vintage Reserve


Nice haul, Tim.

Those Sancho Panzas are great for aging.
One of my faves along with the Extra Fuertes.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are my pickups from Saturday night at the La Aurora rolling event in Rockford, IL. The Tinderbox had a really nice assortment of some of the harder to find sticks. 

Camacho Triple Maduro - $13.75
Rocky Patel Decade - $12.00
Camacho Diploma - $11.00
La Aurora 1495 Corojo - 3 @ $8.00 (the fresh rolled and the 1495 Connecticut were complimentary)

I think I am going to light up a fire, start some coffee, and kick back with one of the 1495 Corojos. Long ashes!

JR


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Added a new box of Illusione 68's as my stock was getting low. These sticks are getting harder and harder to find!


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

2- cohiba EL 2003
25- cohiba esplendidos (which i think are dominican not isom)
1- J. Fuego maduro 
1- J feugo natural
1- Cuesta Rey
1- Padron 1926
1- La Gloria 
1- Padilla 1926 maduro 
1- Gurkha Master Select
1- Oliva Master Blend
1- Ramon Allones
1- Partagas Black Label
1- Partagas Red Label
1- Partagas Spanish Rosado
2- Greycliff espressos 
1- Greycliff original
1- Greycliff Professional
1- Greycliff Candela
1- Greycliff Crystal
1- Fonseca Vintage
1- Fonseca Corona
1- Fonseca Tercio cured maduro
1- Indian Tabac Classic
1- RP Edge Light
1- RP Edge Corojo
1- RP Edge Maduro
1- RP Edge Sumatra
1- RP OWR Corojo
1- RP OWR Maduro
1- RP Vin 1990
1- RP SunGrown
5- RP Decades
5- RP Fusion 
5- RP Fusion maduro
5- RP Signature Series
15- Acids
1- The Griffens XIII
1- La Flor Manbises
1- La Flor Lingero
1- La Flor RE
1- Sancho Panza Caballero
1- Sancho Panza Madrid
1- Sancho Panza Dulcinea
1- Sancho Panza La Mancha
4- Hoyo de Monterrey
5- CAO italias
1- CAO cx2
1- CAO Gold maduro
1- CAO Gold
1- CAO Brazilia
1- CAO Cameroon
1- CAO Crillio

Just in the past week.

I still have to pick up a oliva sampler, cuesta rey sampler, and a macanudo sampler. Also i have a box of rp vin 1990 perfectos coming in next friday.


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

And i forgot, there should be 5 Partagas Blacks and 5 Don Pepin Black Labels coming Tuesday.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

3-pack Punch Sampler I won from CigarWorld.com - I love those guys! Currently giving away 3 Cohiba samplers a day (the one that comes with the Xikar cutter), and some kind of Don Tomas thing also. Don't say you didn't know!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I just added a box of the Black Pearl Maduro, Perfecto size, 6 of the "Owner's private stash", several of the BP Torps and a bottle of their wine.


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Thought I'd pick up something I never tried so I grabbed a Perdomo Habano corojo, which was tasty, and a Cusano 18 year, which I have yet to burn.


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

20- Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Royal Sterling
12- Romeo y Julieta Vintage glass tubed
5- Partagas Blacks
5- Don Pepin Cuban Classics


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is my 20ct brick of Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
(I have 10 more sitting in my desktop).










Never knew they were a bundled cigar.
:lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Here is my 20ct brick of Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
> (I have 10 more sitting in my desktop).
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly a bundle if you buyem online for a deal, always in a box when I have seen them at B&Ms. Sweet pickup nontheless


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> _Prolly a bundle if you buyem online for a deal_, always in a box when I have seen them at B&Ms. Sweet pickup nontheless


I got these on JoeCigar.com:
They came out to be $135 for 30 Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
A box usually runs $225 for only 24 cigars..
Not too bad if you ask me.
:whoohoo:


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

7- Opus X torpedos
2- ITC 10th ann
Box of Macanudo Cafe Robustos
5- Partagas Blacks
1- RP OWR Maduro
Box of RP Vin 1990 perfectos
1- Gran Habano VL
1- Gran Habano #5
1- Zino Platinum
1- Partagas Cifuentes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

just about to add a box of torano special reserve perfectos. coming in the next 2-3 days. cant wait


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

alright so here are my recent additions... I told myself I wouldn't buy in Cali but I was wrong!

1 - LFD culebra - smoked great
1 - Anejo Shark - smoked amazing
1 - Cusano CC churchill - new years moochers or experiment
2 - cheap bastards - same as above
1 - Perdomo fresco - i liked the band (woohoo marketers got me!)

before I came to chicago i bought for the trip:
1 - ITC 10 yr 
1 - troya apparently rolled by DPG


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I have made a few additions since I've been gone. They have all either come from an online resource or the wife has picked them up at a B&M in town. Here goes:

11 - Anejo #77
8 - Anejo #50
2 - Hemmingway Maduro Masterpiece
2 - " " Classic
2 - " " Signature
1 - " " Untold Story
2 - Work of Art Maduro
1 - FFOX Forbidden X Lancero (black label)

Pretty good Christmas haul I guess.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just added a few sticks from a Christmas gift:
Partagas #2 (ISOM)
Padilla Hybrid
Gurkha Grand Age
HDM Dark Sumatra
ACID Kuba Kuba


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I got these on JoeCigar.com:
> They came out to be $135 for 30 Don Pepin Serie JJ's.
> A box usually runs $225 for only 24 cigars..
> Not too bad if you ask me.
> :whoohoo:


Wow!!! That is a crazy good deal!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I have made a few additions since I've been gone. They have all either come from an online resource or the wife has picked them up at a B&M in town. Here goes:
> 
> 11 - Anejo #77
> 8 - Anejo #50
> ...


So.... do you like AF or something?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Got a few extra smokes during christmas not as elaborate as everybody elses, but im happy

1-box of DC #1 church's
1 - box of 8 GOF dobel robustos
1 - box of 10 AF hemmyway master piece
5 - Olivia MS 3's torps


----------



## Ratters-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got a box of Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5x50 and JdN Antano Lanceros. And just won a box of Camacho Corojo Limited 11/18 on cbid as well as a bundle of Obsidians.


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Box of BGM'S
Box of Opus robusto
Box of Tatuaje RC 184's
Box of Hemingway masterpiece maduros
Box of Anejo sharks
and various Opus, Anejo, 858 SG singles.


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh, and half a box of Opus A's. Totally forgot.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

copenhagen said:


> Box of BGM'S
> Box of Opus robusto
> Box of Tatuaje RC 184's
> Box of Hemingway masterpiece maduros
> ...


Holy Crap, the man is back! I would ask how it's going man, but it seems like you been busy! Hope all is well!

CD


----------



## copenhagen (Mar 9, 2007)

Good to see you're still holding the place together Ceedee.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

3 LGC Serie R #6
2 RP Vintage 1990 Petit Coronas
2 Camacho Coyolar Puro Torps
2 Ashton VSG Coronas
2 Saint Luis Rey Corona Gordas

All thanks to my lovely girlfriend who brought them over for me for Christmas :biggrin: Some of these have already bitten the dust


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

5 Bolivar Simones
Box of 01 Partagas Lusitanias
Box of 01 Monte. Especial No. 2's
Box of 00 H. Upmann Moncarcas
15-ct box of Montecristo #2's.


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Humi 1 Contains

Box of Perdomo Lot 23 
Box of Cuban Monte #1
Box of Perdomo Sun Grown
Box of RPV 1990


Humi 2 Contains

Box of Gurkha Titan
Box of Gurkha Warrior
Box of La Perla Black Pearl
Assorted other sticks from CAO and 5 Vegas and JR Specials

Humidity at 70% in each box

Thanks for Cigar Live for being a place to worship....


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry to hear squid that really bites


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

as for new to my humi i just picked up a pair of padron 80ths


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan made a request to see an update on my collection, so it here is bro...
1st pic is my daily smokes the last 3 are my cubador..


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice collection Joe!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Wingfan made a request to see an update on my collection, so it here is bro...
> ist pic is my daily smokes the last 3 are my cubador..


That is a nice cubador!! And one hell of a selection of daily smokes!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice collection Bully!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

That is one hellofa selection of daily smokes. I'd hate to see what you clasify as Yard Gars.


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

As a result of my US trip the following boxes are new in mine. And also resulted in a lot of cigar tetris...

- JR Ultimate Oscuro Belicoso's 
- JR Ultimate Habanito's
- Casa T Robusto's
- H. Upmann VC PC's
- 10 Edge Maduro Torps
- JdN Antano Churchill's
- JdN Antano Robusto Grande's
- Indian Tabac Chief's
- Bundle of Famous Nic 3000 Robusto's
- Bundle of RP Mini Belicoso 2nds

So yeah. I'm stocked up...


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

25 Sabrosos
Onyx
AF
AF/S Story
Rocky P '92
RyJ Gran Reserva
RyJ Maduro
CAO Gold
Montecristo 93
Montecristo Afrique 

tomorrow im goin to the B&M i'll post them too.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Bullybreed said:


> Wingfan made a request to see an update on my collection, so it here is bro...
> 1st pic is my daily smokes the last 3 are my cubador..


that pile of unicos is outstanding... im droolling over here :arghhhh:


----------

